# Calling out



## Kimbo (Dec 29, 2005)

Hi everyone,

Hope you are all having a lovely Christmas time and are healthy,happy and hearty! hehehe

As ever, it is such a pleasure and refreshing change to reads everyone's postings ......and some of the time a real eye opener as well  

My point is, most of you lovely FFAs seem to be in the USA.......and there seem to be none of you form the UK?.....is this right? Please tell me I'm wrong haha. 

It's always lovely to hear from any of you but it would be especially nice to hear from more local (at least globally speaking) ladies as well.

Kim x


----------



## Kimbo (Dec 30, 2005)

mmmm ok........ does anyone fancy a chat ?? haha


----------



## LarryTheShiveringChipmunk (Dec 30, 2005)

calling occupants of interplanetary craft!

hehe i said PANTS


----------



## Kimbo (Dec 30, 2005)

Why thank you kind Larry....... you have restored me faith in humanity ( or at the very least let me know my computer is working, and that there is life out there!)

Kim:shocked:


----------



## fatlane (Dec 31, 2005)

Pants?

LAUNDRY TIME!

How exactly does one do the laundry in the UK? Is it the same as in the US or is there a special British way of doing things? You know, stiff upper lip and all that, what what!


----------



## LarryTheShiveringChipmunk (Dec 31, 2005)

they dont have pants in the UK just TROUSERS


TIGHT TROUSERS *turns on the Rutles*


----------



## SnapDragon (Dec 31, 2005)

Pants are what one wears underneath the trousers. You can use the same kind of starch on them as you would your upper lip.

-SnapDragon (British FFA).


----------



## LarryTheShiveringChipmunk (Dec 31, 2005)

ah now that i didnt know.  thanks!


----------



## Big-Phil (Dec 31, 2005)

SnapDragon said:


> Pants are what one wears underneath the trousers. You can use the same kind of starch on them as you would your upper lip.
> 
> -SnapDragon (British FFA).



Oh surely it is where you come from in the UK.... Since where I was raised Pants were Trousers and then we had Underpants, which went under your pants.... Oh this is starting to get complex now! 

Oh bring back the days of the Y-FRONT, only joking!!

Phil


----------



## fatlane (Jan 1, 2006)

LarryTheShiveringChipmunk said:


> TIGHT TROUSERS *turns on the Rutles*



DUDE! I so totally have that album on vinyl!

Cheese and Onions!


----------



## LarryTheShiveringChipmunk (Jan 1, 2006)

hehe so do I!


----------



## fatlane (Jan 1, 2006)

How about Utopia's "Deface the Music"? 

Man, I love Utopia after Rundgren made it a four-piece band.


----------



## Jane (Jan 1, 2006)

I'd walk across broken glass for Rundgren.


----------



## fatlane (Jan 1, 2006)

_In a long flowing robe..._

You wanna start a Rundgren thread?


----------



## LarryTheShiveringChipmunk (Jan 1, 2006)

I got oodles of Rundgren. OODLES i tells ya..Nazz, solo, and Utopia


----------



## Jane (Jan 1, 2006)

I'll just slip "A Wizard, A True Star" on the player and away we go.....


----------



## LarryTheShiveringChipmunk (Jan 1, 2006)

rundgren is due for an Album of the Week me thinks....I got the next three weeks picked out but maybe last week of Jan he will get it


----------



## Jane (Jan 1, 2006)

Amen, Chippy.


----------



## fatlane (Jan 1, 2006)

I can't see a thing until you open my eyes.


----------



## Jane (Jan 1, 2006)

Another pretty thing
Dead on the end of the shaft of the Zen Archer


----------



## fatlane (Jan 2, 2006)

She may be a slut, but she looks good to me.


----------



## Jane (Jan 2, 2006)

You want the obvious you get the obvious.


----------



## fatlane (Jan 2, 2006)

Men are stupid
Women are evil
That's the way it has to be
Happy Anniversary


----------



## Jane (Jan 2, 2006)

Go tell them Groucho said
Be just another Onionhead

(Can we have a Zappa thread later? Can we? Can we?)


----------



## fatlane (Jan 2, 2006)

(This thread has definitely been hijacked...)

But for the living
Give them love and give them bread

(Sure, why not a Zappa thread? Feel free to start one...)


----------



## Jane (Jan 2, 2006)

Words become a tool, anyone can use them
Take the golden rule, as the best example
Eyes that have seen will know what I mean


----------



## fatlane (Jan 2, 2006)

Give me just one victory
And it will be all right


----------



## Jane (Jan 2, 2006)

Prayin for it all day and fightin for it all night
Give us just one victory, it will be all right


----------



## Jane (Jan 2, 2006)

Rearrange my brain in a strange cacophony


----------



## fatlane (Jan 2, 2006)

I am the emperor of the highway


----------



## Jane (Jan 2, 2006)

I got to keep on keepin on
Theres nothing else I can do


----------



## fatlane (Jan 2, 2006)

Cadillac and the Chevrolet
_Cadillac and the Chevrolet_
Watch the big monkey do the King Kong Reggae
_Watch the big monkey do the King Kong Reggae_


----------



## Jane (Jan 2, 2006)

Light of the world, shine on me
Love is the answer
Shine on us all, set us free
Love is the answer


----------



## fatlane (Jan 2, 2006)

Inside everyone is a heavy metal kid


----------



## Jane (Jan 2, 2006)

If you dont get a dead mule then youll know Im in heat
Dada dali hello, dada dali youre just another onionhead


----------



## fatlane (Jan 2, 2006)

Big as a mountain
Strong as a diamond
Rock Love


----------



## Jane (Jan 3, 2006)

We had something to learn
Now its time for the wheel to turn
Grains of sand, one by one
Before you know it, all gone


----------



## Kimbo (Jan 3, 2006)

Well, 
I have just got back from a small holiday to read all my lovely replies........ and I haven't a clue what they are all on about!!!!!!!!!!! hahaha oh , well..... back to the drawing board.

Kim x


----------



## Jane (Jan 3, 2006)

Kimbo....we hijacked your thread and have had a wonderful time. Sorry about the hijacking, but hope you can read it and laugh. We did.


----------



## Kimbo (Jan 3, 2006)

Hey Jane,

You're welcome! Glad to be of service haha.

Kim x


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (Jan 3, 2006)

Every time I saw this thread title, I started singing a Lyrics Born song. Then I looked inside, and now I can't stop singing something else.

_Everybody says I'm a master of technique
But the style and the sentiment is weak..._

Good luck to ya, Kimbo.


----------



## TaciturnBadger (Jan 3, 2006)

LarryTheShiveringChipmunk said:


> calling occupants of interplanetary craft!
> 
> hehe i said PANTS




...and I'm not talking about the waterfowl! 

--B.


----------

